# Running out of well water... solutions?



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

So here's my conundrum...

In the past, while doing lawn renos / re-seeding (that mostly never worked prolly for other reasons), I've run into a problem with my watering situation. I run out of well water too soon. I seem to get maybe an hours worth of well water. Maybe this is normal. I really don't know.

So this is my setup: I have two sprinklers. One impact that I move to two or three different locations and an elevation sprinkler that is usually in one or two locations. Overall, I'm trying to cover approx. 5000 sq. ft. So 3-5 locations for 15 minutes each. I'm thinking if I go with 5 locations I run out of water. So if I run the water for 75 minutes I'm out of water and the wife is pissed. Any solutions for this type of problem? I want to cover the whole backyard with proper water coverage, but don't seem to have a means to do so.

Compound that with the fact that I'd like to eventually tack on my front yard which is probably less that 2k sq. ft. I don't even water that yet because the front yard is a wasteland. Reno project coming this fall to a lawn near me.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Your well does not seem to have enough of a water recovery rate... meaning you are pumping more water than going back in obviously. Can you go down to just one sprinkler instead of two?

I live in the county and everyone in our neighborhood has water wells. Some of us have great wells others not so much. Some of the neighbors that have under producing wells add external water storage tanks. Those fill slowly over time, not taxing the well and use that water for irrigation. Its not cheap solution but seems to be an effective solution. Other option is drill another well on your property and tie them together...again not cheap but may solve you issues.


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

I'd prolly go for an external tank vs. a 2nd well. A 2nd well would be very costly. But I suspect you're right. My pump isn't pumping fast enough or there isn't enough water to pump. I'm thinking that I just water a little less for the time being.


----------

